# Komentare zu: Chat vorübergehend geschlossen!



## Dok (3. September 2006)

Hier können Komentare zu dem Thema gegeben werden.




> Aus Sicherheitsgründen müsste unser Chat vorübergehend abgeschaltet werden.
> Heute wurden Sicherheitslücken bekannt die es nicht verantworten lassen den Chat bis zu einem Fix weiter zu betreiben.
> Wir hoffen das wir den Chat in den nächsten ein bis zwei Tagen wieder freigeben können.


----------



## Joka (3. September 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Chat vorübergehend geschlossen!*

wie.warum..hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Mac Gill (3. September 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Chat vorübergehend geschlossen!*

Chat wurde gerade mitdendrinn geschlossen -> hatte gerade eine antwort geschrieben -> und auss die Maus...


Wird aber seine gründe haben...


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (3. September 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Chat vorübergehend geschlossen!*

Dok hatte in dem anderen Thread geschrieben das es irgendwelche Sicherheitslücken gibt


----------



## Joka (3. September 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Chat vorübergehend geschlossen!*

ahh die Geschichte :q


----------



## Stefan6 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Chat vorübergehend geschlossen!*

Toll,mitten im Gespräch#d 
Man hätte ja mal im Chat bescheidsagen können.|bla:


----------



## Dok (3. September 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Chat vorübergehend geschlossen!*

Stimmt, Sorry!!!


----------



## Hardi (3. September 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Chat vorübergehend geschlossen!*

Jo mitten drin. Wo waren wir stehen geblieben  ....

Hat schon seine Richtigkeit wenn Lecks entdeckt wurden.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stefan6 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Chat vorübergehend geschlossen!*



Dok schrieb:


> Stimmt, Sorry!!!


 
Kann passieren |supergri #h


----------



## Raabiat (3. September 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Chat vorübergehend geschlossen!*

so...jetzt kommt ein ganz egoistischer: mir egal...war eh nie drin :q:q:q


----------



## ollidi (3. September 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Chat vorübergehend geschlossen!*

Security geht halt vor. Zur Not würde ich auch ganze Systeme runterfahren, bevor es richtig knallt.


----------



## Lachsy (3. September 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Chat vorübergehend geschlossen!*

es ist richtig so das man den chat lahmlegt solange keine updates dafür da sind. Sicherheitslücken konnten wir ja sehn bei Case, wie schnell sowas geht.

Also abwarten und den berühmten Tee trinken 


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Der-Hechter (3. September 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Chat vorübergehend geschlossen!*



Lachsy schrieb:


> es ist richtig so das man den chat lahmlegt solange keine updates dafür da sind. Sicherheitslücken konnten wir ja sehn bei Case, wie schnell sowas geht.
> 
> Also abwarten und den berühmten Tee trinken
> 
> ...


was war mit case?#c#t


----------



## spin-paule (4. September 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Chat vorübergehend geschlossen!*



Der-Hechter schrieb:


> was war mit case?#c#t



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=84165


----------



## Stefan6 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Chat vorübergehend geschlossen!*

Man das habt Ihr ja schnell hinbekommen mit den Sicherheitslücken#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Chat vorübergehend geschlossen!*



> Man das habt Ihr ja schnell hinbekommen


Das war Dok alleine))))


----------



## Dok (4. September 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Chat vorübergehend geschlossen!*

Nee, der Hersteller der Soft!


----------

